# Halloween and akc Star puppy test



## mariartist (9 mo ago)

Ranger is ready for his first Halloween. Sit and stay and down stay commands have been very helpful when taking pictures 😀 I went a little overboard on costumes this year. We have the akc Star puppy test tomorrow wish us luck!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck! We did the star puppy test too when ours was a sprout.


----------



## mariartist (9 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> Good luck! We did the star puppy test too when ours was a sprout.


Thank you!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I love the costumes! He will probably outgrow them in a few weeks, so adorable


----------



## GoldenWill (9 mo ago)

Goodluck!! Very adorable baby!!! How old!?


----------



## mariartist (9 mo ago)

GoldenWill said:


> Goodluck!! Very adorable baby!!! How old!?


Thank you we passed! We still have a ways to go with obedience. He will be 7 months old November 13


----------



## Goldengirlprimrose (3 mo ago)

He is such a beautiful pup!


----------

